# November Art Thread



## heinous seamus (Nov 15, 2012)

It's been a while! 

's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Anyone else?


----------



## chilango (Nov 15, 2012)

Not had chance since my daughter was born. Got a piece or two planned though...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 15, 2012)

heinous seamus said:


> It's been a while!
> 
> 's
> 
> ...


 
I love the beach scene. so expressive!


----------



## heinous seamus (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks MIss Caphat, I did that while on a family holiday in Ardnamurchan. It started pissing down and the paint ran everywhere so I pretty much had to redo it when I got home.


----------



## chilango (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the bottom one. Hints of Debuffet in there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 23, 2012)

My first sketch this morning, plus the photo of the scene.





Plaza de Oriente and The Royal Opera House. I recently had the good fortune to add The Spanish Royal Opera to my list of esteemed clients.

..........

Later, I was in the park when I saw a great painting. So, I photographed the painting (with permission - only one of them saw fit to call me a rapist instead of an artist). Now, I know 45 year old scruffshyster artists shouldn't be talking with young teenage girls in dark parks, never mind photographing them, but hey, WTF! It will be a nice painting. They were a great bunch.


And, here is the mall where they all meet on Friday evenings.



Working on a series of contemporary youth culture type stuff.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> My first sketch this morning, plus the photo of the scene.
> 
> View attachment 25355
> 
> ...


 
Are any of these the cigarette thieves?


----------

